# Presidents Day



## fatboy (Feb 16, 2015)

It was pretty quiet around here this weekend.

Who all has today away from the office? Notice I didn't say work, because I seem to find one or two things to catch up on over the weekend.


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 16, 2015)

holiday for me, while on vacation in San Diego, left Massachusetts just before the Saturday/Sunday storm hoping North east flying will be clear for return Saturday night early Sunday


----------



## cda (Feb 16, 2015)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> holiday for me, while on vacation in San Diego, left Massachusetts just before the Saturday/Sunday storm hoping North east flying will be clear for return Saturday night early Sunday


How rude

Sunshine and beach

Where are you eating at?


----------



## Sifu (Feb 17, 2015)

In PA over the weekend.  Felt like I was in the arctic but a nice break from work.  That cold and snow made me miss this cold and snow!


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 17, 2015)

Had a 10 hour hotel fire in sub zero temps.  Then I began the investigation...........getting way too old for that.


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 17, 2015)

eating in airports, condo dinning room and still packing lunch whirl sightseeing


----------

